# saddle recommendations



## carchaser (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm fishing around for recommendations on a new saddle. Last week I became the proud owner of a Trek 5200. The ride is really amazing... except for the saddle. For some reason, I just can't seem to find zen with this new saddle (San Marco Era Luxe). I don't know if I just need to give it a little more time, if it's just that I've ramped up my mileage because of the excitement of having a new ride, or if this saddle is just truely not for me. I might go back to the old Selle saddle I was using previously although I was not super happy with that saddle on rides > 40-50 miles. I'm not getting saddle sores, but the tissue over my sit bones is in agony. So, recommendations on a new seat, or should I just lump it and see if I can break it in? If it's any consideration, I'm 5' 7" and 140lbs. Thanks.


----------



## gogogomoveit (Nov 20, 2003)

*Prolink?*

I had some leisure time with my prolink before it got stolen along with my bike. I am 5'10 150 lbs.


----------



## Spoke Wrench (Aug 20, 2001)

I think that you just have to experiment until you find the one that matches your tush. Then buy two so that you'll have a replacement when the first one gives up the ghost.

Years ago I read a story about two brothers who were taking a trans-Africa bike trip. One had a Brooks-type saddle, the other had some synthetic thing that was state-of-the-art at the time. Neither was comfortable. Eventually, after trying numerous adjustments, they decided to trade saddles and both were satisfied for the rest of the trip. I don't know if the story is true or not, but there is enough truth in it that that experienced bicyclists don't challenge it.


----------



## Cincy2 (Feb 6, 2004)

I found happiness recently with a Fizik Arione. Very different feel than SI or SSM saddles. Very good sit bone support. Only you can decide if it's worth the cost to experiment.


----------



## theOldMan (Mar 25, 2004)

I found the stock San Marco saddle on the 5200 to be very uncomfortable. Now I am using a Selle Italia SLR XP and find it great. No problems at all and all day comfort. 

Also tried the Fzik Alliante. It felt very good, no issues, except the price. Just to expensive in my opinion. 

But everyones butt is different. What works for one, does not necessarily work for someone else. Some bike stores let you try a bunch until you find one that works. It is good idea, even if they charge a few dollars more. 

For reference, I am 185# and ride long distance.


----------



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

*Brooks Swift*

http://www.wallbike.com/brooks/standardsaddles.html#swift


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*The saddle swap story*

Well, I don't know about the ride across Africa, but I had two rriding buddies in college who had the exact same experience. Each hated their saddles, but after swapping, they loved the saddle that the other guy rode.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

*Experiment*

Finding a saddle that works for you is like finding the holy grail. There is no telling what will work for you. If the San Marco Era Luxe was uncomfortable as it was too narrow, or too firm, look for a saddle that is wider and more forgiving. I have currently 5 saddles (two mounted on my bikes) and some just feel more comfortable than others. One I don't use happens to be a Brooks, some folks swear by these saddles but for me it did not work. A good place to check for saddles is the slightly used one's on ebay. You can sometimes save about 60% and if the saddle does not work you are not out a big lump of money. But you are taking a chance on the "slightly used" factor, "like new" might be better.

My Selle Italia Flite Gel felt great until it had a lot of miles on it, then the gels tends to harden up and it does not have the same effect anymore (at least for me). I have it mounted on my second bike as I don't ride it that much. You might consider a new Flite saddle, gel or no.

But what will work for you is no telling....


----------



## Roger H (Feb 8, 2002)

*Me too..*

Actually shelved my Aliante in favor of the Arione. Seems as comfortable with more room to move.


----------



## Vindicator (Feb 3, 2004)

Give the Saddleco "Flow" a try.

It's not for everyone, but if it fits you, it's bliss. If you buy direct or from Performance, you can return it if you don't like it.

Give it at least 4-5 rides to find the right adjustment and riding position (you have to raise it a bit higher than other saddles).

I'm a satisfied user.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

I've always ridden San Marco Concors. This is also the saddle Lance Armstrong uses. They've never been too popular--tend to be better suited to skinny guys. They're pretty cheap. 

http://www.excelsports.com/new.asp?...o+Saddle&vendorCode=SANMARCO&major=1&minor=18


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

*Weight limit...*



Vindicator said:


> Give the Saddleco "Flow" a try.
> 
> It's not for everyone, but if it fits you, it's bliss. If you buy direct or from Performance, you can return it if you don't like it.
> 
> ...


I'm retired and have lot's of time on my hands. What I did a short time ago was try out all 4 of my saddles (excluding the Brooks) and ride with each one of them for a couple of days or so. I really liked the San Marco Era. I was scoping out ebay for a new Era and came close to ordering one, but I put back on my old San Marco Regal and it was like bliss, nothing feels better for me. I'd try the Brooks Team Pro but an all leather saddle with a cf seatpost does not make sense. I think the Saddleco has a 200LB weight limit and I weigh exactly 200 pounds (this time of year anyway) so I don't think one of those would work for me. And if I want to keep on good terms with Mrs Dinosaur I have to stop experimenting with saddles


----------



## lyleseven (Nov 15, 2002)

*Three words for saddle selection...*

Fizik, Fizik and Fizik, especially the Aliante and the Arione!


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

*Impossible to predict*

imho, your search should start with saddles that have been on the market without any changes in shape for at least five years. Their survival tells you that they fit more than a few people and don't just look really as original equipment. There are plenty of them out there and one will work for you. 

When you look at a saddle, in addition to the width at the widest point, it's also worth looking at how quickly it tapers, whether the top is rounded or flat, and how far the sides descend around the rails. All of these factors will have some effect on your comfort.


----------



## Hipstrong (Oct 20, 2004)

Unfortunately, nobody can really tell you what kind of saddle to get, since everyone is different. Lately, I've been having lots of problems with saddle sores, numb nuts, the whole ugly story, and I've tried a bunch of different saddles. The *SI Flite Trans Am Gel * finally did it for me. The Saddleco felt pretty cool, but it dug into my thighs and actually gave me cramps! My **** went to sleep on the Fizik....etc. I just bought an Orbea, and the stock carbon fiber saddle on it has a lot of flex, and feels really good.

All you can do is try them!


----------



## spu2261 (Aug 26, 2004)

Sella Italia Flite saddle, without the gel...


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

*I Like The Plain Vanilla Flite*

I have a couple of Flites - a plain vanilla ti-rail one, and the gel. I love the plain one and hate the gel. The gel has a lot of stitching and texture on the cover which is irritating, and the insert in the top of the saddle actually seems to increase pressure on the naughty bits.

I'm also a Brooks-o-holic, but that's more idol worship than rational behavior. I have two Team Professionals (nice shape, heavy, very pretty) and a B.17 (a boat anchor, but frickin' comfortable). I recently broke the frame on one of the Team Professionals in a wreck, but Brooks saddles are unique in that you can purchase replacement parts for them. I was able to replace the frame and put it back into service. Try THAT with your Fizik....


----------



## Sympatico (Apr 7, 2004)

*Koobi*

Im using a Koobi Silver and I like it. As long as we are just throwing saddle names out there anyway. 

It is nice and flat so nothing gets squished into nether regions. Seemed a little hard at first but I have come to love it. Im not sold on the cut out idea but doesnt bother me either. 

I believe if you buy it from Koobi (.com) i believe, you get 30 day trial period. If you buy from Nashbar you can send it back later I think.


----------



## ifcjti (Jun 14, 2004)

*Saddle choice*

I ride the Avocet Air o2 40M and like it very much, I have tried the Pro Link the Aliante and many others but keep coming back to the Avocet. I ride the older model of this saddle which is still available, at least from Avocet. The saddle has a wider rear end for those of us that have sit bones that require the width. If that is you, give it a try. Good luck.


----------



## Strider (Aug 3, 2004)

*Saddle For Hire*

As a rookie I have little to offer.....except that my lbs rents saddles for the 
weekend for ten dollars. Maybe there is one in your area that does the same 
thing. At least it would give you some time with a variety of seats.

Strider


----------



## twelvepercent (Nov 7, 2004)

Roger H said:


> Actually shelved my Aliante in favor of the Arione. Seems as comfortable with more room to move.


Hi, Roger I'm very interested in your comparison of Alliante vs. Arione. Ihave been trying to 
dial in the Alliante with not much luck.I've been told by a bike fitter that if you have long femurs that the Arione is preferable because it allows movement necc. w/ long legs. Also I'm on the very low fat side and am also considering the Gobi; any ideas?


----------



## Roger H (Feb 8, 2002)

I've been using the Arione most of this year. Used it on about seven century rides and seat comfort never crossed my mind. I couldn't imagine any reason to switch. The Aliante was close but it's shape sorta dictates one position. I thought about the Gobi but tried the Arione first and that was that. Saddles preferences can vary a lot from one rider to the next. I guess it depends on a lot of factors.


----------



## soulsurfer104 (Jun 30, 2003)

*specialized*

those new saddles from Specialized are supposed to be awesome....the Avatar and the Alias models. they supposedly increase bloodflow, are comfortable, and they are available in different widths depending on the distance between your sit-bones. i plan on buying one.


----------



## TREKY (Jan 1, 1970)

*Another vote for.....*

...Fizik Arione.Best saddle I've ever ridden.Light and well padded withuot being too soft for the long rides.Long enough to give you many positions.The flatter rear section really helps on seated climbs.


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

"Impossible to predict" is right. Everyone's idea of what's comfortable is different.

But a good place to start is with a Brooks. 

LINK


----------



## Cerddwyr (Jul 26, 2004)

carchaser said:


> I'm fishing around for recommendations on a new saddle...


Anyone tried the new Avatar or Alias saddles from Specialized? The idea of buying a saddle with the right width for your butt just makes a lot of sense to me.
I have a 2004 BG Comp Racing on my Allez, which I like. And a 2005 version on my Langster, which I like even better. The 2005 is more sleek, less pading, but very comfortable under me. It looks similar to the Avatar, but without sizing options.

Gordon


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*If the shoe fits.*

You mention that it's new bike, did you like the saddle on your old bike? If so, get another one. I've ridden SLR's for three years now and really love the saddle. I built up a bike and put a Selle San Marco Aspide on it and never was real excited about it. I just put an SLR on that bike last night and the test spin had me back in bliss with the fit of the saddle. I've ridden many saddles and it very hard to find the prefect saddle although once you have found it, stick with it. The trying the new saddle game can be very expensive, especially if the experiment is a pricy saddle. I would love to get an Ax Lightness but at $300 for a saddle and not knowing if it will fit me right, I question the logic behind it since the SLR works so well for me.


----------



## Mad Clown (Jun 27, 2003)

The Selle Italia SLR saddle works for me. It feels great on both the short 20 miles stents at lunch and on long weekend rides or criteriums. I am only 5'9" and 160 pounds so smaller, harder saddles work best for me.


----------



## msohio (Feb 23, 2004)

*Alias is GREAT*



Cerddwyr said:


> Anyone tried the new Avatar or Alias saddles from Specialized? The idea of buying a saddle with the right width for your butt just makes a lot of sense to me.
> I have a 2004 BG Comp Racing on my Allez, which I like. And a 2005 version on my Langster, which I like even better. The 2005 is more sleek, less pading, but very comfortable under me. It looks similar to the Avatar, but without sizing options.
> 
> Gordon


I have the new Specialized Alias and it is great. It really "fits" where it needs to fit. I tried two sizes and the wider was a bit better. A very well thought out saddle I think and my butt loves it--so life is good.


----------



## Ronsonic (Nov 11, 2004)

Henry Chinaski said:


> I've always ridden San Marco Concors. This is also the saddle Lance Armstrong uses. They've never been too popular--tend to be better suited to skinny guys. They're pretty cheap.


I just tried the Concor. Wouldn't have been much more uncomfortable if I'd left it off altogether. Just the wrongest possible shape for me and my fundamental parts. 

Anybody got something they want to trade for a like-new (45 miles) yellow perf leather Concor confort. Great look for classic bikes. I really wanted to like this thing, but it hurts me so.

Now I KNOW I'm looking for a flat-ish saddle.

Why aren't there published widths and rise factors for these things. Yeah, I know there's a lot of variation in how people sit and how they need to fit. But some clue could be imparted.

Ron


----------



## Darkstar (Nov 24, 2004)

One more vote for the SLR 135gr. It works great for me. I am the same size as the Mad Clown.

I have the Sella Italia Flite Ti on my mountainbike and I love that too.


----------



## EvilGilligan (May 16, 2004)

*'nother vote for airone*



Roger H said:


> Actually shelved my Aliante in favor of the Arione. Seems as comfortable with more room to move.


I had exactly the same experience - I put 500 miles on an Aliante trying to get used to it, and while it was never BAD, I didn't find the bliss others have with it. I got an Airone and haven't looked back. Just bought a second Airone for my rain bike - 1000 miles and counting.

note: this saddle is hyper sensitive to angle - if you have a one-bolt seatpost, trash it and get something like a Thompson so that you can micro-tweak the angle.


----------



## RIDO (Aug 26, 2005)

*Ever heard of the RIDO saddle?*

Worth a look: http://www.rido-cyclesaddles.com 

CYCLING PLUS magazine's Gold Award for Innovation 2004; British design, seven years in the making; affordable to everyone; loads of great reviews!


----------



## Dave719 (Sep 29, 2005)

msohio said:


> I have the new Specialized Alias and it is great. It really "fits" where it needs to fit. I tried two sizes and the wider was a bit better. A very well thought out saddle I think and my butt loves it--so life is good.


Did it take a while to break in/get used to the Alias? I'm trying the Avatar right now (about 4 rides so far) and it fits my sit bones perfectly. BUT it feels like sitting on a 2x4 after 20-30 minutes or so. I've been using a Terry Fly, pretty happy with it actually, but my sit bones are on the sloped outer part (its a little too narrow for me, based on Spec measurement). I ride pretty regularly and never really had a problem other than a little discomfort here or there. Getting ready to take it back, maybe I'll give it a couple more tries.

Dave


----------



## Lucky (Feb 9, 2004)

Kerry Irons said:


> Well, I don't know about the ride across Africa, but I had two rriding buddies in college who had the exact same experience. Each hated their saddles, but after swapping, they loved the saddle that the other guy rode.


I did that will a riding buddy in college. My saddle was almost as comfortable as the narrow edge of a 2x4 and about the same width. He had an Avocet RS that he was not fond of. We swapped and lived happily ever after.

Kathy :^)


----------



## Owdee1.8T (Oct 1, 2005)

Another vote for the Arione! Gave away(free) a SSM Aspide just after 5 rides. Retired a
SLR Gel flow after 1 year.


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

go with what fits your ass and budget. personally im a narrowed ass biitcch so i ride and 130 S-Works toupe pro. black. always black. (follow the rules).

Specialized Bicycle Components


----------

